# New birds



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We got some new birds in with this high wind for sure,we saw gw,pintail and gadwalls all morning, nice to get back out and see some birds been workin a good bit,


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

great shoot fellas! we dont have any big ducks over here yet. cant wait for late season!


----------



## armyMOSfishin (Mar 19, 2009)

nice shooting fellas. The one right of the GW is what type of hen? And I take it the one 2nd from the left is a Gadwall? My waterfowl ID isn't the best and I've yet to shoot a Teal or even see a Pintail. I'm heading out Saturday, hope this colder weather brought a new batch to the lake.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

thats a nice full plume GW teal


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

man you guys do some good bird hunting!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

armyMOSfishin said:


> nice shooting fellas. The one right of the GW is what type of hen? And I take it the one 2nd from the left is a Gadwall? My waterfowl ID isn't the best and I've yet to shoot a Teal or even see a Pintail. I'm heading out Saturday, hope this colder weather brought a new batch to the lake.


2nd from left is a pintail, the one rite of the gw is a gadwall


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

4 hens wow


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

firstflight111 said:


> 4 hens wow


at least we killin birds, i pay for my stamps and i am a member of DU. so if i want to shoot my one hen mallard and any hen ducks i will!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

ducky152000 said:


> at least we killin birds, i pay for my stamps and i am a member of DU. so if i want to shoot my one hen mallard and any hen ducks i will!


Amen Brother! I try not to shoot hens, but stuff happens sometimes. I cant stand it when the elitist harp on others about killing hens.


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice hunt fellas!


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

keep up the good work men. nothing wrong with it as long as your taking your limits within the rules. some people on here always have a comment that they should just keep to themselves.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ducky152000 said:


> at least we killin birds, i pay for my stamps and i am a member of DU. so if i want to shoot my one hen mallard and any hen ducks i will!


oh i am killing birds.. i just do not post up i dont want any ppl finding my duck holes... i go out every day .....and i never said and thing wrong with taking hens ..all i said was wow  so why do you get so pissy about that ..


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

killingtime said:


> keep up the good work men. nothing wrong with it as long as your taking your limits within the rules. some people on here always have a comment that they should just keep to themselves.


thats one time you should of listen to your own words  i never put anyone done so why do you ???????


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

why did you say 4 hens wow. trying to steal the thunder of a couple young guys enjoying there duck hunting. there was no need for the comment. there are people on here that always quote people and then pick there post apart and i have seen you argue with people about smallmouth fishing telling them they didnt catch that many smallmouth when you were not even with them. i have never put anyone down i am just tired of people making comments that dont need to be made. i have watched it done with other members and i am not afraid to say anything about it. so what you meant by 4 hens wow you were telling them good job. if you were i am sorry.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

firstflight111 said:


> oh i am killing birds.. i just do not post up i dont want any ppl finding my duck holes... i go out every day .....and i never said and thing wrong with taking hens ..all i said was wow  so why do you get so pissy about that ..


i thought thats what ogf is about is posting reports and other things. if you dont want to thats fine but these guys are enjoying there hunts and want to share.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I havent been posting every hunt either, just ones i thought was prety cool and had good photos of, and when i have time post, that is what this website is about shareing photos and helping others when they have questions, That is why i love ogf, its cool to here about others hunts and fishin trips, and see how they are doing, and learn things, or try to help others.


----------

